# Kidding season 2017



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Kidding season 2017
5 bucks, 1 doe so far.
Still 1 more Doe to kid for this year.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So adorable! That's a lot of bucks. :?


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you! The tiny black and brown ones are brothers, and the blonde/white one is F1 mini Nubian and black with floppy ears is F2 mini nubian


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

It's definitely been a buck year, half of the breeders around me had nearly all bucks. They are being wethered though. I haven't had any OUTSTANDING bucks this year born yet, so figured I'd sell them as pets.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I LOVE Mini-Nubians! Are you keeping any of the kids?


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes. The doeling is staying.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So far I've had a buck year! out of six kids born ive had 2 doelings and 4 bucklings!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

I think it's safe to say just about everybody is having a buck year I didn't even breed all of my does this year, I guess that's a good thing because they probably would have had at least 1 buck each and I'm already having a hard time selling the buckling a this year as it is. Yet if I had a bunch of doelings they generally go for around $250-$300 for me.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow its completely opposite for me I can sell bucklings like nobody's business the doelings are so difficult!!! I still have six more that will kid this year!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

I would think the bucks should be easy to sell this year. Guess I was wrong. Last year I had none left after they were all weaned. I even had someone reserve several Wethers, and dropped out last minute, last week, so I still have all my Wethers. But, we have a few more people coming out to look at them.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Out of 10 kids, i only have 2 bucks. I would prefer the bucks.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

I think most people prefer bucks, because in the long run they are "half your herd". I just don't like having so many born at one time.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Too many drive me crazy I like an even number of bucks and does


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Me too! Especially when it comes to banding all of them!! Took me longer this year since I had to do all of them. Plus they all got their CD&T at the same time as banding so it took about 5 minutes per goat to get each one done.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Banding a male is a bucket list item where I live.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

It was not done around here and then everybody got tired of having several intact bucks at 1 time so now everybody does it for our own sanity. Which there are only 3 of us (breeders) in my area anyways. Everybody tends to want Wethers anyways, we have many people around us that have them in very large 20+ acre pastures and don't use them for anything.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I find that does are WAY easier to sell where I live.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Does go QUICK here. If you have a doe for sale around here generally they go within a couple of days after being advertised for sale.


----------



## goateyacres87 (Jan 20, 2016)

So far we've had 3 Bucklings and 1 doe. I have 1 more doe due. Fingers crossed we have does ❤


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Our last doe kidded with Triplets Sunday afternoon. 2 does and 1 buck. That brings our total to 7 bucks, 3 does.


----------

